# teryx dash gone haywire



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ive gt a 2010 le teryx that ive had for about a year and nt had a lick of trouble out of it up until recently and i believe its my own fault. we wer ridding in the creek the othr day and i happened to go off in a hole that was a lil to deep. my teryx is snorkled so i didnt get any water in the motor and it never went dead gt a lil in the belt housing. it ran fine after we gt it out and for the next day or so. the during the weekend we wer riding and the dash jus went haywire. speedo quit working the belt light started flashing and the FI light came on and none of it will go off bt my teryx runs jus fine. every now and then it will act like the belt light is tripped bt only for a few sec. then it runs jus right. my question is have i fried my dash or could there be problems else wer like bad connections. ive rode in water up to the bottom of my dash multiple times and never had a problem bt since the dash went under and it was prolly under for about 10 mins straight. im at a loss hear guys any help will be greatly appreciated. sorry for the book and if i posted this in the wrng place.


----------



## Reno (Sep 6, 2011)

I would start with maybe di-electricing all the connections going to the pod and see what happnens


----------

